# installing bootonly.iso



## enhu (Mar 2, 2010)

i've download this  8.0-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso

can i install this without burning?
please help what must be my kernel parameter if i install this in sda3


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 2, 2010)

If you have FreeBSD already, at some point you can install without burning, otherwise: NO

Just burn and install


----------



## enhu (Mar 2, 2010)

how about the 8.0-RELEASE-i386-livefs.iso?
i don't have a cdrom actually  but i have slax intalled.

is there anything else i can do aside from burning it?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 2, 2010)

Use USB image if you have USB and your bios supports booting from USB
That's the only option


----------



## enhu (Mar 2, 2010)

i have just put a working cdrom and burn the 8.0-RELEASE-i386-livefs.iso

i encounter an error 

```
Failure - READ_BIG MEDIUM ERROR asc0x1 ascq = 0x00
acdo: Timeout - READ_BIG retying (1 retry left)
acdo: Timeout - READ_BIG retying (0 retries left)
```

these just keep going and going..
any solutions please.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 2, 2010)

Search forum please, this have been discussed few times,
Personally I don't remember solution, if any


----------

